# Alabama / Texas (2022) ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Okay my Bama bros! Y'all know I don't like Bama, and I joke about Bama a lot. All in good fun, of course. But today, I stand with you! I hope y'all mash the heck out of Texas! I hope y'all beat them so bad, they seriously consider giving up football. I hope y'all have Bevo gutted, quartered up, and put away by halftime. I want to see that sissy Matthew McConaughey crying like a baby on the sidelines, when y'all are sticking it to them. Beat the living heck out of them clowns! Give them a taste of what's to come when they join us in the SEC in a couple years, or less.

*ROLL TI! *(I couldn't bring myself to type all of it, but y'all know what I mean )


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2022)

I would much prefer for the team from Tuscaloosa to emerge victorious in this football contest.


----------



## lampern (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas beats Samford as an opponent


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bryce got popped that play or two ago. Dang!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

3-0 Bama after the fg


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2022)

lampern said:


> Texas beats Samford as an opponent


They probably think it's Stanford.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama sloppy on defense so far.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Ewers has a gun. Texas moving


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas looking good so far


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama got away with PI there


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Kool aid didn't see the ball


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

I see Saban's check went through and the officials got their stipend.  Definite pass interference on the last play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

TD Bama 81 yard run untouched for the score

10-3 Bama


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama is about to roll.  Texas's players didn't even fight that hard to get off their blocks.  McClellan and Gibbs are going to be trouble for defenses this year.  I kinda of want to root for Gibbs because he is from Dalton.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama's defense is not looking so strong though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Mullet is a baller


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

So is the kid he threw it to


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Yeah both of them are.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Uh oh!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

I hate to see that.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2022)

Roughing rules are ridiculous I guess you should hug the opponent and ask him to fall down with you


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

He is done for this game, hope it's not for the year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Roughing rules are ridiculous I guess you should hug the opponent and ask him to fall down with you


Yeah thst was a football play.   Would have never been called 10 yrs ago


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama thuggin cause they getting beat


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

I hope Bryce young gets hit so hard his lungs collapse


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Roughing rules are ridiculous I guess you should hug the opponent and ask him to fall down with you



The Dawgs had a horrible one called last week.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

TD Texas


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Every time Alabama plays Texas and Texas has a good QB Alabama tackles the qb and destroys his shoulder. Coincidence??


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Arch prolly gonna come in and play soon.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

McClellan goes in head first.  H'e lucky his neck isn't broken.  They need to get him in a neck brace.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

I guess by some of these comments,  This game  Needs to be flag football.  That play wasn't dirty, wasn't malicious,  it was football.  I hope the kid comes out of locker room and is able to play.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Young does not handle pressure well.  In the SECCG, Kirby did not bring pressure and he picked the Dawgs apart.  In the NCG, Kirby turned them loose and Young made mistakes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Young does not handle pressure well.  In the SECCG, Kirby did not bring pressure and he picked the Dawgs apart.  In the NCG, Kirby turned them loose and Young made mistakes.


He usually don’t handle pressure well.


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 10, 2022)

The tide is looking sloppy.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Tide will start rolling soon. 
In other news the Hogs are taking care of bizzness


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> I guess by some of these comments,  This game  Needs to be flag football.  That play wasn't dirty, wasn't malicious,  it was football.  I hope the kid comes out of locker room and is able to play.


I don’t think there was any malicious intent there.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Penalties Count
Alabama 7
Texas 1

So either they’re dirty or refs don’t call penalties on Alabama. 

Pick One


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 10, 2022)

Wow what do u know. OSU has a close game in the first half agaisnt a team better then Texas last week and people say over hyped. Bama blows out directional u and their QB locked up the Heisman. Lol
What's going on this week. Bama will be fine but just another over reaction last week.

Texas defense is terrible.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

This is supposed to be the #1 team in the country? Oregon would punish Bama!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I don’t think there was any malicious intent there.


I agree. It was a terrible call


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

The Bammers flailing


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Cussin Saban!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Queen Saban is getting mad now! 

Maybe I’ll get to see him throw his headset. Would make my day!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Boy got rocked! Shoulda called fair catch on that one!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Hopefully the 2nd string qb can get it going. Ewers was balling before he got hurt


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Queen Saban is getting mad now!
> 
> Maybe I’ll get to see him throw his headset. Would make my day!


He reached for it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama making the SEC look bad today. Geeez!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2022)

Where is @Ruger#3 
We need so play by play action


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Hopefully the 2nd string qb can get it going. Ewers was balling before he got hurt


Looks like it’s gonna be more ground and pound now


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama making the SEC look bad today. Geeez!


Not the sec.... Just Bama ?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

Dadgummit. Raining here. Satellite out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Saban on the sidelines complaining about the NIL again.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas is one dimensional now, Bama is gonna get moving now


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Stupid play calling by Texas


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Let me sum it up, D sucks today Saban better start cussin.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Stupid play calling by Texas


Super conservative


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Dadgummit. Raining here. Satellite out.


Stay with us we will keep you posted


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

If I were Texas, I’d be bringing the heat nearly every play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Let me sum it up, D sucks today Saban better start cussin.


He better cuss the offense as well!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bryce got popped pretty good earlier, and he hasn’t forgotten it. Texas playing Bama tough, so far.

10-10 tie


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Pass interference all day! 
Saban paying refs early in the season!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama gets away with PI again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

My God! Bama got away with a clear PI last play! Refs love Bama!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Sabans check cashed


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Probably sent them Bitcoin


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Wish they would give a update on Evers


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 10, 2022)

Is Jermaine Burton playing? Haven't noticed him today.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> I guess by some of these comments,  This game  Needs to be flag football.  That play wasn't dirty, wasn't malicious,  it was football.  I hope the kid comes out of locker room and is able to play.


Bammers would burn the trailer park down if that happened to Bryce young


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Probably sent them Bitcoin


And one of them classic Birmingham hams.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Where is @Ruger#3
> We need so play by play action


His internet went out ?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Just tuned in. What’s up with bama


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Bryce round running around like a chicken running away from coyotes scared of that hit


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Just tuned in. What’s up with bama


Overrated


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Man I would have loved to see this game with Ewers playing


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Only times I heard Will Anderson’s name called today, and it’s for being offsides.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Only times I heard Will Anderson’s name called today, and it’s for being offsides.


His third time I think


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Maybe Bevo will run onto the field


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Finally called 1


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama D mugging the receivers nearly every play.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m here……..and D still sucks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Kool aid aiding the Texas offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Did Saban' s check bounce


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Take the points


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Against Alabama I would have went for TD!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

He missed it!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Did Saban' s check bounce


That Texas oil money is better than that Birmingham lawsuit money


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Take the points


Gotta make the points


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama got lucky! Unreal!

tied at 10 at the half - now let’s hear Saban’s excuses


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Gotta make the points


Must have got their kicker from bama


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Lock the locker room door, this ain’t gonna be pretty.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Bammers would burn the trailer park down if that happened to Bryce young


No sir. It was football. You hate Bama , It is what it is.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Lock the locker room door, this ain’t gonna be pretty.


I know that's right.....goodness!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Alabama looks like they’re ranked number one just because they’re Alabama.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Fact is Saban can retire tomorrow and no one will touch his record for many years.


Today the D sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Them Aflac commercials done screwed Saban up.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

#1 team ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

I'll say the Texas team is pretty dang gritty.  Their D is looking good.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Them Aflac commercials done screwed Saban up.


"stop that duck!!!" ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> "get that duck!!!" ?


That duck drowned himself after what we did to Oregon last week.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

I don’t care what anybody says, there is no way Nick Saban cares as much at this point.  He’s human regardless of what the people who worship him think.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

That referee flexing them guns on TV. Get ready for a whole bunch of holding penalties 2nd half.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m just here for the comments.  When in the South, you do Southern things, and that means watching football on Sat.   It is interesting that Bama put UT’s QB out if the game when he was destroying them, for a 2nd time in a row.  Maybe that is the only way they can beat them?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Penalty Count for 1st Half

Alabama-11 for 58 yards
Texas-5 for 30


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Penalty Count for 1st Half
> 
> Alabama-11 for 58 yards
> Texas-5 for 30


No way. Bama pays the Refs.


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

Hudson Card ain’t gonna beat Bama


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

Dang.


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

Let me rephrase, if Hudson Card beats Bama, Saban is losing his edge ?


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

In all honesty, Texas D looks fast, very fast


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama definitely out of sync.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Now Card is limping.  Put Stetson IV in


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Honestly Bama looks about like they did all last season !


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

?


antharper said:


> Honestly Bama looks about like they did all last season !


?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Safety! Texas got him


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

What a joke!!!! What a flipping joke


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Now that’s a messed up call!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bryce is not down! That’s some bull crap! How can that be roughing the passer?


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2022)

Lol what a crap call absolute crap


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

That’s pathetic. Refs should be ashamed.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> What a joke!!!! What a flipping joke


That is a complete bogus call for both calls!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

What a bum call.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

He wasn’t even down


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 10, 2022)

????


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m a Bama fan and don’t understand that call.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Joel Klatt is right for once


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2022)

Just put no contact jerseys on quarterbacks like practice. Both teams now even on these calls


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 10, 2022)

That’s just wrong


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> Honestly Bama looks about like they did all last season !


They ain’t got Metchie and Williams so it ain’t fair, Paaaaaaaaaawl!?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama keeps the ball and gets a 1st down. They won’t take the penalty away. But there should be no target call.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

No safety good grief


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Unreal


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama keeps the ball and gets a 1st down. They won’t take the penalty away. But there should be no target call.


What a terrible call!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama keeps the ball and gets a 1st down. They won’t take the penalty away. But there should be no target call.


4th down


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

They just overturned a call that can't be overturned ??


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

The ball did not cross the line of scrimmage.  Should be a safety.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

All you internet Refs are wrong. Lol


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> The ball did not cross the line of scrimmage.  Should be a safety.


it was literally blocked......


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Bryce Young is a wuss.  Very talented but unless he gets perfect blocking he looks pretty average.  Knock him down a few times and he looks less than average.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

That’s just wrong.


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama getting The Barns luck??


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2022)

Worse call I’ve ever seen…


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama keeps the ball and gets a 1st down. They won’t take the penalty away. But there should be no target call.


Wow! They did. Never seen them do that before. Ever.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Zebras need to go back to zebra school.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 10, 2022)

Refs need to be fired horrible calling


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Will Anderson took too many steroids this morning


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Ball didn’t pass the line of scrimmage and being he was in end zone it should’ve been call grounding and a safety awarded to Texas.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Bammer getting undisciplined because they aren’t getting their way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> All you internet Refs are wrong. Lol


I admit I was. But I knew there was no targeting. I was mad because they called roughing the passer, with targeting. Bryce wasn’t down, is why it was a bad call. They corrected it, though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Longhorns on top 13-10


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I admit I was. But I knew there was no targeting. I was mad because they called roughing the passer, with targeting. Bryce wasn’t down, is why it was a bad call. They corrected it, though.


Exactly no targeting,  no roughing.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Auburn kicked a field goal


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Gibbs has 17 yards rushing and I don't think Jermaine Burton has a catch.  Both could have been Dawgs this year.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas defense is loaded for bear today. Or should I say elephants


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas D is flying around the field. That unit looks good!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

It’s yellow flag football now.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

This is a game that will be won in the last couple of minutes by bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama committing a lot of bone head penalties. Very undisciplined today.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

The Texas defense is impressive


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama letting a gimped up backup QB beat ‘em.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

One positive , Bama’s punter is getting plenty of practice


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Never seen Bama’ s d miss so many tackles.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama does not look elite in this game. Your either elite or not. ? I’m not pulling forTexas I’m just very surprised by this game.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas needs a touchdown or they’re beat.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

This game reminds me of Bama/Auburn last year.  I think if the game stays close Bama will win late.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 10, 2022)

That Texas running back Robinson is a great looking back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Wow! Bama defense is thuggin it up!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Well Bama has lost their composure


----------



## tjchurch (Sep 10, 2022)

Boneheaded penalty.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Might be time for Bama back up.He can run but susceptible to throw one to the wrong team.


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

Dang


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 10, 2022)

Penalties going to give Saban a coronary.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Might be time for Bama back up.


Backup offense as a whole ?  Or a more disciplined backup defense?


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Face mask , dear lord !


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Wow! Another no call on Bama! Seriously!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

They've missed at least 50 yards of penalties on Bama.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> Face mask , dear lord !


Ripped his head around, and still no call.


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

I can believe this zebra crew is calling a game like this. Terrible


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Send in Auburn


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

16-10 Texas but should be more for the Longhorns had the refs done an honest job. These refs suck! For those who will read these comments and think we all complain about the refs too much, Watch the replay and look at this nonsense. It’s disgusting to see. I understand there will be mistakes, but most of these no calls are so clear to be a penalty, Stevie Wonder could see them.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> They've missed at least 50 yards of penalties on Bama.


50. ?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

I don’t typically say this, and it’s probably not true, but it surely seems someone is paying off the refs.  Another missed call cost UT a 1st down and half the distance. This is ridiculous.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Field goal good but need touchdowns to win.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Duff said:


> I can believe this zebra crew is calling a game like this. Terrible


Unfortunately I’ve seen it before !


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Playing while Bama.  The officials conveniently miss a lot of stuff with them.  You have to beat Alabama and the refs.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Alabama will probably win in the end , but they suck


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 10, 2022)

Lawd it would be nice to see Bama get beat today?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Alabama does not look like anything special.  They look like a bunch of people who think it’s their birth right to be number one.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Refs missed another one. 1st and goal might have put the game away!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Burton with the drop.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Where fairhopebama?  Has he still not logged in since Georgia won the NC?  So typical.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Burton with the drop.


?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Where fairhopebama?  Has he still not logged in since Georgia won the NC?  So typical.


Haha ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Where fairhopebama?  Has he still not logged in since Georgia won the NC?  So typical.


33-18 will do that to some folks, I reckon!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 10, 2022)

If the QB didn't get knocked out I truly believe Texas would be up by 3 scores at this point. Texas is not a good team and you will see that in the next few weeks and they are controlling both lines of scrimmage.

If not for refs Texas would be up by much more even with a backup qb.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> 50. ?



I remember 3 PI calls and one facemask, so my estimate was low.  It's at least 60.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas defense came to play


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama will win though and all the talking heads will tell us why they should stay at number 1 and how gritty their qb is. 

Oh yea and they have an sec schedule.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

Game clock was ZERO!! Another no call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Game clock was ZERO!! Another no call.


I wasn’t gonna say anything.  But, yeah, it was at 0.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

TD bama
17-16 butter beans on top


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

TD bama


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I remember 3 PI calls and one facemask, so my estimate was low.  It's at least 60.


Bet there were 75 missed calls on that Td drive. Take Td away. Win or lose its football.  Quit blaming the Refs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

This game is bonkers. Go Longhorns.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I wasn’t gonna say anything.  But, yeah, it was at 0.


Honestly, I don’t remember a game that’s even been close to this one sided with the refs.  There should be a 14 point swing in UT’s favor.  This is getting stupid.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bet there were 75 missed calls on that Td drive. Take Td away. Win or lose its football.  Quit blaming the Refs.


I disagree. St. Nick has connections. Everybody wants to she him at Christmas time. Rolling eyes


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Yep. Just got to agree with everyone on Gon.  It's the Refs. Lol. Win or Lose. Great game By Sarks new team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 33-18 will do that to some folks, I reckon!


Tough as nails when everything is going their way.  Run and hide the minute it’s not.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Honestly, I don’t remember a game that’s even been close to this one sided with the refs.  There should be a 14 point swing in UT’s favor.  This is getting stupid.


It’s a shame. Refs need to be held more accountable. They probably have money on the game. Wouldn’t surprise me at all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Bama will win though and all the talking heads will tell us why they should stay at number 1 and how gritty their qb is.
> 
> Oh yea and they have an sec schedule.


Gritty is about the last thing that little cake boy is.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Penalty update 

Alabama 15/100 yards
Texas 5/30 yards


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Tough as nails when everything is going their way.  Run and hide the minute it’s not.


 Yep. Run and hide. Lol.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s a shame. Refs need to be held more accountable. They probably have money on the game. Wouldn’t surprise me at all.


I’m not a conspiracy theorist at all, but a missed face mask call and then a missed delay if game was a 14 point swing in the last two drives alone.   I’ve never seen anything like it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Penalty update
> 
> Alabama 15/100 yards
> Texas 5/30 yards


Yeah, but there was some HUGE penalties that weren’t called on the Bama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, but there was some HUGE penalties that weren’t called on the Bama.


Thank you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Yep. Run and hide. Lol.


Check his profile.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama playing like a Big 10 school today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> Bama playing like a Big 10 school today!


That’s hurtful.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

This has been a great game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

That was NOT a 1st down, but the refs will give it to them. Saban has been through enough today.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bet there were 75 missed calls on that Td drive. Take Td away. Win or lose its football.  Quit blaming the Refs.



I really don't care who wins this game, but when I see someone doing a horrible job at something they are getting paid very well for, I call them out.  Are you saying they did not miss a facemask call against Bama?  Are you saying that these 2 announcers were wrong when they showed video of Bama players committing PI over and over?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> This has been a great game.


This has been a debacle.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That was NOT a 1st down, but the refs will give it to them. Saban has been through enough today.


Hey you can't say that..... None of those missed calls have affected this game ?


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Will Anderson took too many steroids this morning



So has this head ref?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> This has been a debacle.


Yep! Atrocious!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> This has been a debacle.


Basically I meant a great game to see that Bammer ain't no. 1 ?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, but there was some HUGE penalties that weren’t called on the Bama.


Not agreeing or disagreeing but, there’s a penalty on just about every play in football, at every level, against every team. If the refs could call every single penalty… the game would be 8 hours long and scores would be 6-3. Then every one would complain about that. It’s the nature of the game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I really don't care who wins this game, but when I see someone doing a horrible job at something they are getting paid very well for, I call them out.  Are you saying they did not miss a facemask call against Bama?  Are you saying that these 2 announcers were wrong when they showed video of Bama players committing PI over and over?


He knows they did.  He just doesn’t care cause Bammer.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Big stop!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yep! Atrocious!



The fact that Texas is staying in this game is a miracle.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

This game has been two mules fighting over a turnip.  If Alabama is the best team in the country I’m a Jamaican jet pilot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas gonna win! LOL


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

This is getting interesting


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas is about to Texas AM Bama.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing but, there’s a penalty on just about every play in football, at every level, against every team. If the refs could call every single penalty… the game would be 8 hours long and scores would be 6-3. Then every one would complain about that. It’s the nature of the game.



When you see a player's helmet almost turned 180 degrees and it's not called, there is a problem.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

If Texas wins…..there will be hundreds of dollars of property damage in Alabama


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> When you see a player's helmet almost turned 180 degrees and it's not called, there is a problem.


And you saw it while watching the TV that had a camera following the play….


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Auburn gonna be peeing down his leg.  Over a min to go. Nothing of the chicken variety hatching left.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

greendawg said:


> The fact that Texas is staying in this game is a miracle.


The fact that they aren’t up by at least 14 is a miracle, or a good lnvestment by someone. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing but, there’s a penalty on just about every play in football, at every level, against every team. If the refs could call every single penalty… the game would be 8 hours long and scores would be 6-3. Then every one would complain about that. It’s the nature of the game.


I hear ya, bud. I agree with you, somewhat. I just hate those obvious no calls that everyone else clearly see.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> If Texas wins…..there will be hundreds of dollars of property damage in Alabama


And that's a lot of properties to reach that level...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Auburn gonna be peeing down his leg.  Over a min to go. Nothing of the chicken variety hatching left.


And to quote myself.....


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

He hits this they deserve it


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas ahead

19-17 shorthorns on top of bummer


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

Carrot top makes it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2022)

Oh My !


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

It’s good


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

1:29 is a long time for Bama.. What a kick though, you know his heart was pounding


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Saban is going to be throwing a FIT shortly


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

How fitting is it that an Auburn may have been Bama?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

And here we go


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

They left too much time.  Bama will score and win here.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

Can Texas hold'em?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Is Texas’ kicker really named Auburn?


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

Im calling it, a last second field goal


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas D is going to go insane right here...they will hold them I predict...


----------



## slow motion (Sep 10, 2022)

Well this has been a surprise. Hopefully Saban has a trick or two left


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

There may be thousands of dollars damage if the score holds


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> Im calling it, a last second field goal


Looking that way...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Is Texas’ kicker really named Auburn?


Yes


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Is Texas’ kicker really named Auburn?


I thought the announcer was crazy, but that’s his name.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 10, 2022)

Latu was a yard short.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

WahAT??  He stepped out early!!!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

I havent read the first 4 pages.. But the Dawgs better win by 50 or Tide will still get #1


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama, win or lose, SHOULD drop out of the top ten for struggling with an unranked team, with a gimped, backup QB. Even if it was on the road.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Figures a transfer from Ohio St. would miss the tackle!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas just lost


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Former osu safety tackling ?


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

Wouldnt a blocked FG be great?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

That missed sack was the game...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Saban must have 0 confidence in his kickers


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama, win or lose, SHOULD drop out of the top ten for struggling with an unranked team, with a gimped, backup QB. Even if it was on the road.


Man , really.  Be realistic. But if they do , no problem.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama gonna try to win it here with a short fg.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Throwing the ball inside the 20 with less than 30 seconds


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Kick is good

20-19 Bama on top


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

1 pt. against an unranked team and they have to drop in the rankings...


----------



## RedHills (Sep 10, 2022)

Gut shot!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

Saban looks like he aged 10 years since last season


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

And that’s the game. Kick should be squib kick


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> 1 pt. against an unranked team and they have to drop in the rankings...



You would think! but Its Bama


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

I was pulling for Bama. But I’m p’od if I’m a Texas fan


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Crazy things have happened


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama, win or lose, SHOULD drop out of the top ten for struggling with an unranked team, with a gimped, backup QB. Even if it was on the road.



SB I haven’t got to watch much but what saw wasn’t pretty. They should take a big drop.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas played good enough to beat them. Just not the refs


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> You would think! but Its Bama


Fair.  If UGA smokes Samford by 50 they should be #1


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Whatever happens with Bama, Texas should get some love for that performance


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

So the #1 ranked team in the nation just barely beat an unranked team by a field goal.
Nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> SB I haven’t got to watch much but what saw wasn’t pretty. They should take a big drop.


It wasn’t pretty. Congrats on the win, though. Y’all won, that’s all that matters.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

I have 0 pity for Texas’ fans. Alabama did not look like a Top 5 team today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

Great game. Alabama aint all folks think they are.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Whatever happens with Bama, Texas should get some love for that performance



They should be in the top 25 but with a 1-1 record, I doubt it


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

4HAND said:


> So the #1 ranked team in the nation just barely beat an unranked team by a field goal.
> Nothing to be proud of.


With a gimped backup QB at the helm...


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Texas played good enough to beat them. Just not the refs


If Ewers would have played Texas would have won


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Two takeaways from this.  Alabama ain’t nothing special.  The tongue bath that one announcer was giving Bryce You g was embarrassing to listen to.  “It’s just a pleasure to get to watch him play!  Oh I’m just overcome!”  Good Lord.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Crazy things have happened


Congrats, bud. It wasn’t pretty, but a win is a win.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Bunch of disappointment for the Ga. Fan Base. Bama had their bad game today Hopefully its out of their system. Good Luck with Samford. Remember Texas and Oklahoma are coming to the SEC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> I have 0 pity for Texas’ fans. Alabama did not look like a Top 5 team today


Ohhhhhhh but they are #1 in the Nation. lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

This thread definitely needed more carpetbaggers.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

You knew that was going to happen. Now time to go pull for Pitt. Go Panthers!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> They should be in the top 25 but with a 1-1 record, I doubt it


There's 0-1 teams in the top 15 right now


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bunch of disappointment for the Ga. Fan Base. Bama had their bad game today. Good Luck with Samford. Remember Texas and Oklahoma are coming to the SEC.


I was pulling for y’all for this very reason. Texas fans are awful!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bunch of disappointment for the Ga. Fan Base. Bama had their bad game today. Good Luck with Samford. Remember Texas and Oklahoma are coming to the SEC.


If you watched that and think your team is going to be anything g special this year I want some of what you’re having.  Georgia needs to be the last thing on your mind right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I was pulling for y’all for this very reason. Texas fans are awful!


And Bama fans are worse.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I was pulling for y’all for this very reason. Texas fans are awful!


The cheerleaders, not so much


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> If you watched that and think your team is going to be anything g special this year I want some of what you’re having.  Georgia needs to be the last thing on your mind right now.


Dude or Dudette, never said they were special,  get the Chip off your shoulder.  33-18 someone else , it doesn't bother me. Good Luck with Samford.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bunch of disappointment for the Ga. Fan Base. Bama had their bad game today Hopefully its out of their system. Good Luck with Samford. Remember Texas and Oklahoma are coming to the SEC.


No disappointment here bud. Thanks for the good luck wish.  We played Oregon last week.  Yall played Utah right.... Oh wait.... Utah state.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> And Bama fans are worse.


Comes from a hater. Lol


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> No disappointment here bud. Thanks for the good luck wish.  We played Oregon last week.  Yall played Utah right.... Oh wait.... Utah state.


Look up your strength of schedule this year. Just Saying. That wasn't a shot at Ga. It was good luck against Samford.


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2022)

Kudos to the Longhorns and staff. Sark had a plan, lost his QB in the first quarter and still almost pulled it off


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Comes from a hater. Lol


Hater?  You team barely beat an unranked team and looked like crap doing it.  There is nothing to hate on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Dude or Dudette, never said they were special,  get the Chip off your shoulder.  33-18 someone else , it doesn't bother me. Good Luck with Samford.


?Thats great psychology.  Go stop up a commode.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Hater?  You team barely beat an unranked team and looked like crap doing it.  There is nothing to hate on.


10-4. Have a good one. 33-18


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> ?Thats great psychology.  Go stop up a commode.


Take a year off. 33-18


----------



## snooker1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Long ride home for the Bama team. Nick is probably having chest pains.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Spent some time browsing over on the Surlyhorns game thread today. They set the standard for a foul mouth fan base!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> 10-4. Have a good one. 33-18


Sebemteen rangs, Paaaaaaaaawl.?


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Sebemteen rangs, Paaaaaaaaawl.?


Bama, winning , its the Refs. Bama barely losing , its the Refs. Bama wins, it's the Refs. Someone doesn't like Bama coming from behind, let's go to 1st grade jabs. 33-18 Good Luck against Samford


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bama, winning , its the Refs. Bama barely losing , its the Refs. Bama wins, it's the Refs. Someone doesn't like Bama coming from behind, let's go to 1st grade jabs. 33-18 Good Luck against Samford


It was a good game.  The refs were a non-factor.  Bama was off it's game and not disciplined (11 penalties in the first half) and the Texas D was on.  In the end, the D got tired, and Bama played like they can.  It was a good game.  Sark and UT had a chance to pull it out but didn't quite make it happen.  We've seen that Sark before.  Saban is the GOAT hands down, and UGA should pound the goat urine out of Samford today and pick up #1 while Bama drops a few.  It's just a point in time...


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Non factor??? Missed clear as day facemask that would put Texas 1st and goal??


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> Non factor??? Missed clear as day facemask that would put Texas 1st and goal??


It went both ways, and yes that was a seriously missed face mask...in the end if the Texas D could have stopped them on the last drive everything else would not have mattered...IMHO the refs didn't swing the game either way...


TomC said:


> Non factor??? Missed clear as day facemask that would put Texas 1st and goal??


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 10, 2022)

snooker1 said:


> Long ride home for the Bama team. Nick is probably having chest pains.


From stomping mudholes


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> Non factor??? Missed clear as day facemask that would put Texas 1st and goal??


And before someone accuses me of being some misbehaving rude Bama fan, I was rooting for Texas as any good Dawg fan would be...and my mom is from Texas...so there's that...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

L


KS Bow Hunter said:


> It was a good game.  The refs were a non-factor.  Bama was off it's game and not disciplined (11 penalties in the first half) and the Texas D was on.  In the end, the D got tired, and Bama played like they can.  It was a good game.  Sark and UT had a chance to pull it out but didn't quite make it happen.  We've seen that Sark before.  Saban is the GOAT hands down, and UGA should pound the goat urine out of Samford today and pick up #1 while Bama drops a few.  It's just a point in time...


Probably one of the most ridiculous posts I’ve seen on GON, and I’ve seen a LOT!!   The missed facemask and delay of game penalties were easily a 14 point swing in UT’s favor alone.  Not to mention all the missed pass interference calls in the first two quarters.  Even with a backup QB IT played better than Bama and should of win.  But they couldnt beat the refs.


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It went both ways, and yes that was a seriously missed face mask...in the end if the Texas D could have stopped them on the last drive everything else would not have mattered...IMHO the refs didn't swing the game either way...



I'm going to have to ponder your thought process a tad on that comment. Not really sure how to respond.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> L
> 
> Probably one of the most ridiculous posts I’ve seen on GON, and I’ve seen a LOT!!   The missed facemask and delay of game penalties were easily a 14 point swing in UT’s favor alone.  Not to mention all the missed pass interference calls in the first two quarters.  Even with a backup QB IT played better than Bama and should of win.  But they couldnt beat the refs.


And the two back to back PI penalties gave UT the chance to be up going in to half and they whiffed...the calls went both ways...I get so tired of armchair QBs and sideline refs calling the game from their easy chair and blaming the refs...most don't even understand the rules enough to understand why the safety was reversed...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> L
> 
> Probably one of the most ridiculous posts I’ve seen on GON, and I’ve seen a LOT!!   The missed facemask and delay of game penalties were easily a 14 point swing in UT’s favor alone.  Not to mention all the missed pass interference calls in the first two quarters.  Even with a backup QB IT played better than Bama and should of win.  But they couldnt beat the refs.



Garbage, p


Silver Britches said:


> It wasn’t pretty. Congrats on the win, though. Y’all won, that’s all that matters.



Seems I heard this a few times before, a win is a win. 
D looked awful no excuses, Saban got work to do.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

Bottom line..... Bammer won by the skin of their tooth


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

On another note. Tennessee just intercepted the ball in the End Zone.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bottom line..... Bammer won by the skin of their tooth


Yep.  Saban and Young pulled it out, the refs didn't...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yep.  Saban and Jones pulled it out, the refs didn't...


Who's Jones?


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

That was the type of win Bama needed. I suspect that will light a fire that needed to be lit and I feel sorry for the teams they will face in the weeks to come! IMO they'll still take Ohio St. to the woodshed when it really counts!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yep.  Saban and Jones pulled it out, the refs didn't...


Saban sent 10.00 more than the Oil Tycoons.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> And the two back to back PI penalties gave UT the chance to be up going in to half and they whiffed...the calls went both ways...I get so tired of armchair QBs and sideline refs calling the game from their easy chair and blaming the refs...most don't even understand the rules enough to understand why the safety was reversed...


Ok, please tell us. How was that not intentional grounding when the ball was thrown to an area with ZERO Bama players, when the QB was not out of the pocket, and bounced off a UT lineman’s helmet.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Who's Jones?


Stupid autocorrect on iPhone


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Who's Jones?


At this point do names matter?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Ok, please tell us. How was that not intentional grounding when the ball was thrown to an area with ZERO Bama players?


Thank you for proving my point!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thank you for proving my point!


Well, he was inside the tackles when he threw the ball, and not only did the Refs call targeting, they also called roughing the passer, which isn’t even reviewable, yet they reviewed it. So, tell me how sim wrong.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, he was inside the tackles when he threw the ball, and not only did the Refs call targeting, they also called roughing the passer, which isn’t even reviewable, yet they reviewed it. So, tell me how sim wrong.


The #1 team is playing now, I have to move over there...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## OwlRNothing (Sep 10, 2022)

#1 team in the nation! LOL hahahaha


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, he was inside the tackles when he threw the ball, and not only did the Refs call targeting, they also called roughing the passer, which isn’t even reviewable, yet they reviewed it. So, tell me how sim wrong.


Here you go:

The initial call was a miscommunication between the officials.  The call was ONLY targeting.  So...
Since targeting is reviewable it was reviewed and the defender was clearly not targeting and the QB was still in possession and not down.  So...
The QB tried to throw the ball and had forward motion on his arm, and since intentional grounding in not a reviewable call the officials cannot retroactively make the call.  So...
The targeting call was overturned, and since the QB was in motion throwing the ball and got it off before being considered down, the safety was also overturned.  It was 4th down.
That's how it happened, that's the rules, and the refs got it right...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Here you go:
> 
> The initial call was a miscommunication between the officials.  The call was ONLY targeting.  So...
> Since targeting is reviewable it was reviewed and the defender was clearly not targeting and the QB was still in possession and not down.  So...
> ...


Thanks for proving my original point. They missed the call. 
I have to say though, I love the “miscommunication” part.   Of course they did! ??


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Thanks for proving my original point. They missed the call.
> I have to say though, I love the “miscommunication” part.   Of course they did! ??


 I never said that they missed the call...I said that they didn't make the call retroactively...you were not going to get an intentional grounding call when you had three defenders on the QB like that...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Thanks for proving my original point. They missed the call.
> I have to say though, I love the “miscommunication” part.   Of course they did! ??


More specifically, the pass was deflected, off of the defenders helmet.  In no universe is THAT going to be called as intentional grounding...when you have a QB with forward motion and the ball is generally going perpendicular to the LOS, and it hits a defender's helmet and drops that is going to be an incomplete pass...and even IF it was intentional grounding so what?  It was still 4th down and they punted from inside the 10 yard line so who really cares anyway?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> More specifically, the pass was deflected, off of the defenders helmet.  In no universe is THAT going to be called as intentional grounding...when you have a QB with forward motion and the ball is generally going perpendicular to the LOS, and it hits a defender's helmet and drops that is going to be an incomplete pass...and even IF it was intentional grounding so what?  It was still 4th down and they punted from inside the 10 yard line so who really cares anyway?


So what?  It would have been 2 points and the football again in UT’s favor.  Didn’t they lose by 2?  
Let me guess, next you’ll say this wasn’t a facemask?   This should have been 1st and goal at about the 5.  But it wasn’t called.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> So what?  It would have been 2 points and the football again in UT’s favor.  Didn’t they lose by 2?
> Let me guess, next you’ll say this wasn’t a facemask?   This should have been 1st and goal at about the 5.  But it wasn’t called.


But it wasn't intentional grounding.  We've already established that.  And we've already established that this was face masking.  

Texas didn't lose because of the refs, no more than Bama won because of the refs.

It's a game, and it's imperfect by nature.  Bama should have been up and won 49-7.  They didn't.  That's on them.  Texas could have won had they not whiffed a kick before halftime and taken advantage of 2 back to back PI calls.  That's on them.

It was a good game.  If you are all that worked up about the refs, write the NCAA.  I'm sure you'll hear back shortly...


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks Refs for our win today. May you all have a safe trip home. Spend that money wisely. On another note Tennessee  scored again.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

@Jetjockey Kind of what we both have said...the miscommunication was suspect...the rest of the calls seemingly correct...

https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/...mble-nor-intentional-grounding-explained.html


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Shhh... Don't mention the money.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> Bama, winning , its the Refs. Bama barely losing , its the Refs. Bama wins, it's the Refs. Someone doesn't like Bama coming from behind, let's go to 1st grade jabs. 33-18 Good Luck against Samford


Why would I like Alabama?  It’s not illegal to not praise Alabaman you know.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> Non factor??? Missed clear as day facemask that would put Texas 1st and goal??


He’s from Kansas.  This football stuff is exciting but new.?


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> That was the type of win Bama needed. I suspect that will light a fire that needed to be lit and I feel sorry for the teams they will face in the weeks to come! IMO they'll still take Ohio St. to the woodshed when it really counts!


I heard this exact same thing at least 3 games last season ! No Bama fan will admit it but……


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> That was the type of win Bama needed. I suspect that will light a fire that needed to be lit and I feel sorry for the teams they will face in the weeks to come! IMO they'll still take Ohio St. to the woodshed when it really counts!


I was thinking the same thing...Saban will light a fire under those boys...probably the worst thing that could happen for UGA honestly...


----------



## TomC (Sep 10, 2022)

Bama will be ready for the Dawgs when it counts but should be a good game. Ohio St.......not sure how telling their win was over ND last week. Thunderin' Herd is THUNDERING today! Gotta survive 3 more minutes! Pretty sad for the boys in gold!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> I heard this exact same thing at least 3 games last season ! No Bama fan will admit it but……



I’ll tell you exactly what I told you at the beginning  of last season. Kirby is a great Coach, doing an excellent job of recruiting and building a team. That combined with weak schedules make it the DAWGs time. Enjoy it but don’t feign the DAWGs are slaying the best in the nation week after week because that’s crap.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ll tell you exactly what I told you at the beginning  of last season. Kirby is a great Coach, doing an excellent job of recruiting and building a team. That combined with weak schedules make it the DAWGs time. Enjoy it but don’t feign the DAWGs are slaying the best in the nation week after week because that’s crap.


 You can stay pretty healthy playing teams like this....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> You can stay pretty healthy playing teams like this....


It can also work against you by not pushing you...I don't think it is a great thing to have a weak schedule...when the time comes to step up you'd like to have seen the team do that already...


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> It can also work against you by not pushing you...I don't think it is a great thing to have a weak schedule...when the time comes to step up you'd like to have seen the team do that already...


I agree 100%


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

On another note App. St. Beating Texas A&M with 8 minutes left. Must be the Refs.


----------



## Tblank (Sep 10, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> But it wasn't intentional grounding.  We've already established that.  And we've already established that this was face masking.
> 
> Texas didn't lose because of the refs, no more than Bama won because of the refs.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

On another note: A&M just missed tying field goal.  App. St. Ball 3:25 to go


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 10, 2022)

Not a good day for Texas football 

App St beat Texas A&M

Couldn’t happen to a finer fan base today


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2022)

Dang. SecW looking weak this yr. Bama may get the opportunity to be steamrolled in the Seccg.


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> On another note App. St. Beating Texas A&M with 8 minutes left. Must be the Refs.


Overrated weak west ?


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Good game Bama bro’s ! One thing for sure , a ugly win is better than a pretty loss any day !


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Some of y’all get a little to excited though , college football wouldn’t be any fun if we all liked the same team and couldn’t have fun when someone isn’t having a good game or season !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> Some of y’all get a little to excited though , college football wouldn’t be any fun if we all liked the same team and couldn’t have fun when someone isn’t having a good game or season !



Amen!


----------



## Tblank (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> Some of y’all get a little to excited though , college football wouldn’t be any fun if we all liked the same team and couldn’t have fun when someone isn’t having a good game or season !


My bad


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 10, 2022)

On another Note: Aubum down 10-7 at Halftime.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 10, 2022)

Let this thread go guys, far away. It’s red let it die.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> Some of y’all get a little to excited though , college football wouldn’t be any fun if we all liked the same team and couldn’t have fun when someone isn’t having a good game or season !


Saturday is always fun…


----------



## Tblank (Sep 10, 2022)

Flop


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2022)

Anybody got Mathew6’s number? I’d like to hear his thoughts on todays game ?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Anybody got Mathew6’s number? I’d like to hear his thoughts on todays game ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

00Beau said:


> On another Note: Aubum down 10-7 at Halftime.


----------



## Tblank (Sep 10, 2022)

Bo no’s notes


----------



## antharper (Sep 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amen!


Meanwhile the Gator ? suck ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

Hearing Saban called Jimbo after today’s loss to congratulate App State.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Hearing Saban called Jimbo after today’s loss to congratulate App State.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2022)

Texas came to play, but when their gunslinger went down, it was over.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Texas came to play, but when their gunslinger went down, it was over.


He was off to a great start, Texas' backup wasn't ready!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Texas came to play, but when their gunslinger went down, it was over.


Actually, this was when it was about over. Yup, not a hold at all in the refs minds.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Actually, this was when it was about over. Yup, not a hold at all in the refs minds.



Y'all look what the cat drug in! How you been boy?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 12, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Actually, this was when it was about over. Yup, not a hold at all in the refs minds.


Alabama was called for 15 penalties, more than any game in the Saban era.  Repeat, more than any game in the Saban era.  Ever.  And 11 BEFORE HALFTIME.

Texas had a possible sack on the final drive where the defender got BOTH HANDS on the QB and still MISSED him which ended up in a material gain and a first down.

Texas allowed Bama to drive down the field into field goal range in under 1:29 on the last series of the game.

Texas had not one but two PI calls BACK TO BACK and could not convert before half even though they were in the red zone and had first downs, and then WHIFFED a field goal.  WHIFFED.  From inside the 5.

But it was the refs fault that Texas lost...

And I was rooting against Bama and for Texas, and want to see Bama lose at every possible juncture...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


>


That's outstanding!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


>


Hope has moved on!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 12, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Alabama was called for 15 penalties, more than any game in the Saban era.  Repeat, more than any game in the Saban era.  Ever.  And 11 BEFORE HALFTIME.
> 
> Texas had a possible sack on the final drive where the defender got BOTH HANDS on the QB and still MISSED him which ended up in a material gain and a first down.
> 
> ...


I’m glad you mentioned that play.  They first guy obviously missed a tackle, and the 2nd guy couldn’t even get to the QB because a Bama offensive linemen was holding his jersey with both hands, and then his arm when he tried to break free.  Yet no call? Pretty hard to win when you have to beat Bama and the refs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> Pretty hard to win when you have to beat Bama and the refs.


Been that way for years!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 12, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Y'all look what the cat drug in! How you been boy?


Boy?  ??.  Doing well.  Back in CO now and going to be spending my days off scouting for the pronghorn tag I drew this year. My wife had a class in Smyrna, so I was hanging out at the Battery watching a little football and enjoying a few nice cold ones while she was in class.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2022)

Bama penalized 15 x's, shoulda been 20+ .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 12, 2022)

Jetjockey said:


> I’m glad you mentioned that play.  They first guy obviously missed a tackle, and the 2nd guy couldn’t even get to the QB because a Bama offensive linemen was holding his jersey with both hands, and then his arm when he tried to break free.  Yet no call? Pretty hard to win when you have to beat Bama and the refs.


There were definitely some blown calls for sure...and it also went both ways...one of those PI calls was very suspect too...the bottom line is if Texas had capitalized when they could have and held Bama when they should have, they would have won...

I have not done it nor will I, but if you went play by play then you would find them both ways if you are objective...the safety call was a debacle, but in the context of the rules, the officials got it right...

This is the problem with HD TVs, slow motion reviews, and booth review...everyone is now an official...

Like I said, I was rooting for Texas...I'm more peeved at them for missing the opportunity to pound Bama than I am the refs though...that's just me...


----------



## Tblank (Sep 12, 2022)

If it’s a penalty it’s a penalty. Doesn’t matter if it is 1 penalty or 100.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2022)

Bama won, end of story.  Congrats on a ugly W !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 12, 2022)

Tblank said:


> If it’s a penalty it’s a penalty. Doesn’t matter if it is 1 penalty or 100.


That's true...


----------

